# Cute kitten - Sox



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

This is sox, he is looking for a home... please pm me if you are interested.
He is about 12 weeks old and at the rescue waiting for his forever home 

What a cutie ....


----------



## justme (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Laura,

it is good to know there are caring people like you. I hope you can soon find loving homes for your foster cats. Sox looks very similar to Oliver. He is a rescue cat too.

cheers

justme


----------



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

hes really cute isnt he. Hard finding homes for kittens at the moment and even harder for cats.

Hes really sweet and needs a home, Id have him if I could, but I cannot while I live at home. My mum wont let me save any more lol .


----------

